# KNOT TYING FIXTURE



## epanzella (Jun 4, 2020)

Three years ago I chowed my left hand pretty good with a table saw. Index finger gone and the next two don't bend.  I was ready to get back into fishing this year and while getting my boat ready it occurred to me I am incapable of tying any of my favorite fishing knots.  After brainstorming for a bit I came up with a simple gizmo that allows me to tie any knot I want  including mono to braid, a knot I could barely do before my accident.  Sliding the line into the clips holds it (or them in the case of a mono to braid knot) in any position I need making it easy to just deal with the moving parts.  Some stripers have already met my new knots.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 4, 2020)

I’m not sure how it works, but if it enables you to tye the knot you need, that’s great.

It sure as hell is interesting if nothing else


----------



## Aukai (Jun 4, 2020)

Glad your back on the water....


----------



## epanzella (Jun 4, 2020)

Buffalo21 said:


> I’m not sure how it works, but if it enables you to type the knot you need, that’s great.
> 
> It sure as hell is interesting if nothing else


Ha! When tying a line to line knot you have 4 things to hold onto and have to tie the knot at the same time. This fixture does all the holding for me.


----------



## ELHEAD (Jun 4, 2020)

Necessity! The mother of Invention. Good job.
Dave


----------

